# Bolt Missing Channels Conundrum...



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

About a week ago, my Tivo Bolt stopped being able to tune in premium stations like HBO, Showtime, Cinemax along with some 30 or 40 other stations.

My service is through TWC/Spectrum in NYC.

Multi-stream cable card with a tuning adapter. 

After getting the run around all week from Spectrum, they first suggested I get a new tuning adapter (which I did and it didn't help) and then sent over a service guy who walked in didn't check anything and said - - - "Oh, it must be your TiVo." (haven't heard that in 10 years).

I don't think it's my TiVo, but I thought I would ask you all if anyone else has experienced anything like this...?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Cainebj said:


> About a week ago, my Tivo Bolt stopped being able to tune in premium stations like HBO, Showtime, Cinemax along with some 30 or 40 other stations.
> 
> My service is through TWC/Spectrum in NYC.
> 
> ...


This sounds exactly like something is wrong with the way Spectrum has your account setup, there are likely some codes that got changed on their end. I would try calling one last time and asking if you could speak to someone experienced in such issues, i.e., account issues with cable cards. If that is not successful for any reason, make a complaint to the FCC while we still have one. This will trigger someone at Spectrum to find one of the few folks they have who are competent in such matters. You have been more than patient with Spectrum and don't forget to demand a refund for this entire problem period. 
CableCARD: Know Your Rights

FCC Complaints
Please note, you don't have to write a book or be a lawyer to file the complaint, other than your identifying information and Spectrum, you can practically do a cut and paste to get it done. Normally folks hear from someone at the cable company within 48 hours.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

Check your cable card CA screen. If you don't have at least 40 emms processed you need call the cable card hotline and have them send you a batch of them.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Thank you for both responses. 
I called TiVo and they did a diagnostic and they noticed the cable card under the DAVIC screen says the card is locked and it shouldn't be.
I called back Spectrum and after telling them the cable card was locked, they told me that I should buy a new modem and that might fix it. I kept saying - what does that have to do with channel reception?

I am going to check the emms.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Follow up:
Second technician arrived and said my signal is weak, but unfortunately our roof access was locked and he couldn't check the signal from the source.

But... get this... 
He told me Spectrum is no longer supporting TiVos and will not send out technicians with cable cards. 
He said that by the end of the year Spectrum is going to tell TiVo customers that TiVo is not compatible with their TV and they are going to tell us to change to their streaming service OR we will have to get a cable box.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

Spectrum is all talk. They know they can't do that.


----------



## galonsky (Nov 7, 2017)

I’m having the same exact issues. Spectrum, NYC. Noticed a bunch of the premium channels weren’t working the other day. Rebooting everything over the phone didn’t help. They had me pick up a new tuning adapter, and it’s the same thing. Technician is coming, but I’m afraid they won’t have any idea what’s going on...


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey galonsky - I am kinda happy you posted - I am STILL having the same problem in Manhattan.

I am missing about 75 channels on the Silver package (it looks like they are all switched digital video stations but I haven't had the patience to verify that...)

It's been 3 1/2 weeks - spent 20 hours on the phone with Spectrum cablecard department.
No joke - HAD 4 technicians at my house. 
(and seriously the first question you should ask is are you an independent contractor, because if they are they are useless - call and tell them you want a Spectrum technician).
Changed the tuning adapter twice, changed the cable card. 
Checked the signal from inside and from the roof. Nada.

The tech guy who came this past weekend said that I am the 3rd TiVo customer he has seen in the last 2 weeks in NYC with this problem and that it is a firmware problem on Spectrum's server.
The tuning adaptor is not getting 2-way communication with the server. He also said there is an "open ticket" that some people at Spectrum know about, but most do not.

I called TiVo this weekend and asked them to get involved and demanded they open a ticket on my service.

If your problem is the same as mine 
- the channels that are missing may come in in SD only if you disconnect the USB cable.


----------



## galonsky (Nov 7, 2017)

Wow, that's not good news to hear, but it's nice to know someone else has the same problems. I'm now not very optimistic about the technician coming tomorrow. Definitely sounds like a Spectrum side issue.

I tried debugging it myself a bunch last night. Tuning Adapter has solid light, and I'm missing most of the premium channels (all the showtimes and cinemaxes, HBOs minus HBO1). If I disconnect the USB, I seem to get all channels, but some message is overlaid like "Tivo Can't Connect to your cable provider for this channel", and I also noticed some HD channels weren't in HD.

Actually bypassing the tuning adapter completely (cable directly into Tivo) seems to get all the channels, but also missing HD on a few channels, like HBO1.

Also snooped around in the Tuning Adapter diagnostics, and I did see a status saying the communication was only 1-way, not 2-way, so sounds like the same issue. I have been out of town, and don't often watch these channels, so it's possible mine has been broken for weeks as well.

Do you think it would help if I also reached out to Tivo to escalate?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Yup - it sounds like we are having the exact same problem.
I'm in Murray Hill near Grand Central - are you in the same neighborhood?
And yes the tech who was here over the weekend pointed out the 1-way status was the problem.

I'm kindof hoping some other people who are having this problem will find their way to this thread.

It couldn't hurt to contact TiVo - I guess they might be able to put pressure on Spectrum.
Give them my case # if you want TIVO CASE #07396783.

When the tech guy shows up tell him you hear others are having the same problem and there is supposed to be an open ticket at Spectrum.

And again - if the tech who shows up is an independent contractor - send him away - the reason I had 4 techs come to my house is the first was independent, checked nothing and announced it must be the TiVo. The second independent contractor told me TiVo is no longer supported by Spectrum because they want us to go to streaming only. Both of which are ridiculous. Better yet - call Spectrum and say you need a Spectrum tech with a cable card and a tuning adaptor. It is going to be a waste of your time, but they are still going to want to go through all the trouble shooting steps.


----------



## galonsky (Nov 7, 2017)

Technician came today, it was an independent contractor who came with zero CableCARD or tuning adapter gear. He had to get on the phone with Spectrum ATS (advanced tech support?), who seemed to know more than the customer tech support people. They recognized that my tuning adapter is operating in 1 way mode, but their solution is for me to replace my tuning adapter once again, which makes zero sense (two adapters in a row with same issue, and used to work fine).

I guess my next move is to schedule a real spectrum technician and make sure they come with tuning adapter gear. At least then they can see replacing it isn't helping, assuming they don't fix it.

In case you're interested, I found a reddit thread with our issue, and someone who may have finally gotten it fixed?

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252FTivo%252Fcomments%252F7awam4%252F


----------



## cap_167 (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm having the same issue (Spectrum NYC) where I can't get any of the premium channels. Tuning adapter got swapped by tech but still experiencing the same issue. The tech also had to call ATS and they told him they've gotten hundreds of calls about the issue. They mentioned to the tech that they should talk to supervisor so that the higher ups see something is wrong. Also the tech was on the line with another person who mentioned how the signal that the tuning adapter can read must be 10 mhz but work was done a couple of weeks ago where the signal is 16mhz so they are not sure if they are going to revert the signal back to 10mhz or get new tuning adapters out to customers. Its a mess right now..


----------



## CrashLando (Nov 14, 2017)

Well I am glad I’m not the only one with this issue. I’ve had 4 Spectrum techs come and scratch their heads. They did plenty of testing and think it’s excess noise in the line, unfortunately I live in military housing and cannot get permission to change the line. I don’t think it’s the coax though as their crap DVR worked fine. So far I’ve had 2 different cable cards and 2 tuning adapters thrown at it. Still random missing channels. Did the usual diagnostic checks with TiVo support and there isn’t any consistency with the signal to the tuners. I have a new bolt vox on the way just to do some due diligence to prove that it’s not the TiVo to Spectrum. I can tell by the look on the techs faces that they are frustrated with Tivo. This is my first experience with the retail TiVo and it is super frustrating. Hopefully they have a resolution soon. I am located in the Metro East St Louis (belleville) area.


----------



## abredt (Nov 5, 2004)

Me too.
I am in the West Valley area - San Fernando Valley, north of Los Angeles.

When I call their office, can you give me an idea of what I should say so that they don't start from scratch with new tuning adapters and cable cards?
Thanks, cb


----------



## CrashLando (Nov 14, 2017)

So I got the new TiVo box and after the 24 hour account transfer waiting period I was able to get good signals on all tuners. Had Spectrum re-pair the cable card and TA and boom! Everything came in as advertised. However, after about 24 hours I lost everything and received the V58 “channel not authorized” error on all my channels. So I called Spectrum to have the signals sent and immediately it worked. Until 24 hours later...I have been having to do this daily. Not sure what is going on.


----------



## abredt (Nov 5, 2004)

Please keep us posted on your progress.
Where are you located?
Thanks, cb


----------



## Clam_Alert (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm also having similar recent issues with Spectrum (NYC, midtown). Lost some premium channels but am also experiencing sporadic, short tuning outages (V53 errors) on random non-premium channels. Signal is great and tuning is fine for a long while, and then Bam! Screen blacks out and I get the V53 error. Five seconds later, picture comes back and is fine. Only happens randomly on some channels.

Along with the V53 error, I am then unable to scroll down my 6 tuner list to select a different tuner (after right pressing to get to the tuner list). I see the tuners and shows listed for each, but I can't actually select a different tuner. Typing in an actual channel number (i.e., press "6+6+enter") works and will tune me to the new channel (66). This has only been happening in the past week or two and is occurring on both of my Bolt+ units which worked perfectly before this. Wondering if it's related to the problems above. I also have a Roamio, which does not seem to behave this way (but I don't spend much time on that TV). Signal is consistently strong on all units.

Will try contacting Spectrum this week and will update the post if I learn anything.


----------



## abredt (Nov 5, 2004)

This morning, all channels are OK here in the L.A. area.
I assume others called to complain and they made the necessary changes.

By the way, I am using a TiVo Premier aka TiVo 4.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I came home from work a few minutes ago to find HBO back on and it appears like all my missing channels and premium stations are back.
I did absolutely nothing - didn't even restart in the last few days.
Here's hoping they stay.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Cainebj said:


> I came home from work a few minutes ago to find HBO back on and it appears like all my missing channels and premium stations are back.
> I did absolutely nothing - didn't even restart in the last few days.
> Here's hoping they stay.


You might check your cable card status screen. If an M-Card, it will show you how long it has been running since the last cable card restart. When mine gets paired, that time is reset.


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

I feel their pain. V53 errors are truly a pain, some may be caused by low power channels too. A Channel Master signal booster might help some with this issue. Spectrum sure does not seem too TiVo friendly either, anybody contacting corporate on where they stand?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

It was not caused by anything other than a Spectrum server communication problem so the cable cards were only getting 1-way communication. That was the infuriating part - everyone jumped through hoops trouble shooting it at home - multiple phone calls, multiple tech visits, multiple tuning adaptor swap outs, when it had nothing to do with anybody's personal equipment. The next part of the story is going to be whether or not Spectrum is going to offer a credit for not providing services. For me it was 5 weeks and 2 days.


----------



## abredt (Nov 5, 2004)

I do have an M card, but how do I check the status?


----------



## galonsky (Nov 7, 2017)

Good news! My channels are also back. I didn't have time to deal with them anymore so I was ignoring the problem. But I noticed today that they're back! I guess they finally realized they had a problem and fixed it on the backend.


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

good to hear!


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

galonsky said:


> Good news! My channels are also back. I didn't have time to deal with them anymore so I was ignoring the problem. But I noticed today that they're back! I guess they finally realized they had a problem and fixed it on the backend.


I am so happy to hear that they came back - I had given up also and just checked every couple of days.
I just called them and asked for a credit for the 5 weeks - they are guesstimating about $83 bucks back so - I guess that's something.


----------

